# Do you take your DSLR if you are a guest at a wedding?



## Carny (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going to a friend's wedding later, and debating on taking my camera.  Do you guys take yours?


----------



## Carny (Jun 1, 2012)

If I do take it, I'll probably take only one lens.  I have a 50 1.4, 85 1.8, 70-200 f4 L, and 28-135, all canon.  I'm thinking either the 50 or 85.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

I personally dont.  Just drink and have fun!


DSLR is just another camera.  Everyone loves taking their camera.  If you want to bring it, go ahead.  If your intention is to build your "wedding" portfolio, I would say no.


----------



## Espike (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, but I also respect the photographer. If they ask me not to use flash, I won't. Also, if you stay out of their way, and let them get their shots, they will let you get yours.


----------



## enzodm (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes. I try not to disturb who is really working.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I personally dont.  Just drink and have fun!


I would bring a camera of some sort, but my primary goal would be to have fun.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 1, 2012)

I will usually take mine, and as above, i'll make sure to give the photographer the key spaces and stay out of there way so they can do there job.


----------



## Espike (Jun 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I personally dont.  Just drink and have fun!
> 
> 
> DSLR is just another camera.  Everyone loves taking their camera.  If you want to bring it, go ahead.  If your intention is to build your "wedding" portfolio, I would say no.



Also, I agree that you shouldn't try to build your portfolio at someone else's shoot. Personal pics only.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

I hate taking bad pictures.  If I do bring a camera, well.. I will have a problem.  My 5D doesnt have a built in flash.  If I bring my external flash, I will look like a tool (being a guess with already big camera with huge flash).  If you dont think you look like a tool, someone else will or the photographer will.

If I were you, I would either not bring it or just bring the 50mm.

I have seen a guest on one of my weddings bring multiple lenses, flash, gary fong.  Now.. he is a tool!


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bring something that fits in your pocket and enjoy the party.  That's why you're going, after-all - the party, not pictures.  You have to know when to "turn it off".


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

thats why I really want this Fuji x-100.  Waiting for the used price goes down.


----------



## CheezyCheeto (Jun 1, 2012)

Bring it if you know you're going to get bored. lol otherwise i'd leave it at home.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

CheezyCheeto said:


> Bring it if you know you're going to get bored. lol otherwise i'd leave it at home.


How could you get bored at an event where free booze is flowing?  :lmao:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> CheezyCheeto said:
> 
> 
> > Bring it if you know you're going to get bored. lol otherwise i'd leave it at home.
> ...



You can get bored if the booze is not free and the girls arent pretty    Not all weddings have free booze AND OR pretty ladies.


----------



## Carny (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not building a portfolio, just would like to get some good shots for them from a different perspective.  I may not mess with it.

I'm thinking if I do take it I'll take the 50, leave the flash and all that at home.  I don't want to miss the free drinks, but maybe having the camera will make me pace myself a bit, lol.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Honestly, I wouldn't bring anything that will require "work".  This is the stuff auto mode was made for.  Bring something that you can put in Auto, snap some pictures when you want, slip in your pocket when it's not needed, and have a good time.

They hired a pro for the important stuff - you're just there to have fun and see them off.  Enjoy the party, get drunk, make a fool of yourself.  That's what weddings are all about.


----------



## APHPHOTO (Jun 1, 2012)

I take my camera everywhere. You never know what you'll see while traveling or what might arise when you get there.
If at a wedding, I would certainly not bring it in unless asked. Dont need an uncle Bob running around shooting pics
 when there's allready a paid one there.


----------



## Carny (Jun 1, 2012)

APHPHOTO said:


> I take my camera everywhere. You never know what you'll see while traveling or what might arise when you get there.
> If at a wedding, I would certainly not bring it in unless asked. Dont need an uncle Bob running around shooting pics
> when there's allready a paid one there.



If there are 200 people there, I bet 198 of them have cameras.  The two that don't will be the preacher and the groom.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

Carny said:


> APHPHOTO said:
> 
> 
> > I take my camera everywhere. You never know what you'll see while traveling or what might arise when you get there.
> ...


Doesn't mean you have to be the ass-hat standing in the middle of the aisle blocking the shot.  Not saying that's what you're going to do - just saying, get shots when you can, but that isn't why you are there.  Don't get in the way of the people that _are_ there to take pictures.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, definitely. People are my favorite photographic subject, and a social event like a wedding is when nobody will complain if you photograph.


----------



## RyanLilly (Jun 1, 2012)

I like to have a camera, I would personally bring my Olympus pen, because its small, and not intimidating. That is, its easy to use, so you can put it on auto, hand it to anyone, and say "hey take a picture of me jumping over the ice sculpture." Its nice to get shots of other people that are not the focus of the event. The paid photographer is not taking concentrating on taking pictures of Bob on Jim warming up to Karaoke a duet from the lion king, however, the bride and groom...and everyone on Facebook might still want to see those pictures.


----------



## RyanLilly (Jun 1, 2012)

Basically, yes bring a camera. But don't take "wedding photos;" Take "fun" photos.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 1, 2012)

No because i will be getting pissed


----------



## Buckster (Jun 1, 2012)

I take a DSLR everywhere with me and shoot whatever catches my interest.  I wouldn't make an exception for a wedding.

I left it in the car for my grandmother's funeral because I figured it would upset some people, and I've regretted it ever since.  No more.  Anybody who doesn't like it can kiss my behind.

That said, I would certainly be sure to stay out of the official photographer's way and not do anything to mess him/her up with flash or whatever, but yeah, I'll be shooting.

Oh, and if I wanted to put any of them in my portfolio to show what I'm capable of doing with a camera, I'd do that too.  Don't like it?  Tough.


----------



## Carny (Jun 1, 2012)

gsgary said:


> No because i will be getting pissed



Why?  Pissed because you wouldn't have the gear you need, or pissed if you were the hired pro?



Buckster said:


> Oh, and if I wanted to put any of them in my portfolio to show what I'm capable of doing with a camera, I'd do that too.  Don't like it?  Tough.



I'm not building a portfolio (this is just a hobby), but I don't see why I shouldn't use photos I took regardless of whether or not a "pro" was hired to cover the event.  They are still MY photos...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Oh, and if I wanted to put any of them in my portfolio to show what I'm capable of doing with a camera, I'd do that too.  Don't like it?  Tough.




:er:  Sad...


----------



## Carny (Jun 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and if I wanted to put any of them in my portfolio to show what I'm capable of doing with a camera, I'd do that too.  Don't like it?  Tough.
> ...



Why?  If you take a photo at a wedding why not use it?  I could see your point if the hired gun sets the shot up and you come along and snap one too, but other than that why not?  If you set it up, or just happen to be at the right place at the right time, and use your gear and your creativity, why shouldn't you get credit for it?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 2, 2012)

Carny said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...



By definition.. yes.. it is your photo.  You took it.  You can do whatever you wish.  Would you still do it if it will piss a lot of people off?  90% of the time, it will piss the main photographer off.  People will also lose respect if they see you put a wedding photo you took as a guest on your professional wedding portfolio.  Why do it?  I have seen people do this.  My first impression was lame.  I am certain majority of other professional wedding photographers will agree with me.


----------



## camerateur (Jun 2, 2012)

my cousin had a wedding last november. 
I took my dslr and snapped pictures at the reception, which is great because I guess the photographer she chose was charging them extra for things she didn't realize she had to pay for (she should've done better research, this guy didn't take great photos) 
anyway, she LOVED the pictures that I had taken, not because they are amazing (they are not). they were from a different point of view and I got a lot of candids and a lot of the background stuff. 

Truth is, on the wedding day the bride and groom are so wrapped up in everything going right.
they have so much on their minds. even if the photographer takes amazing photos, he or she(or multiple shooters) can't get everything. 
and somewhere along the line, long after the honeymoon and long after the Thank You notes have been sent out, the newlyweds will love discovering that their grandma, uncle, friend or cousin took some of their own pictures and has their own experience of the wedding recorded. after all, you put on a wedding for yourself AND your family.
I know I would love to see photos from the many little things going on at my wedding while I was probably pulling my hair out. 
but like others have pointed out: there is a line. don't interfere with the photographer being paid to be there.  have fun. 


			
				Carny said:
			
		

> Why?  Pissed because you wouldn't have the gear you need, or pissed if you were the hired pro?



I think he meant piss drunk. but not sure..


----------



## Carny (Jun 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Carny said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...



I have a feeling this has probably been hashed out a thousand times before here at tpf, but anyway...

Why would the main photog be pissed?

What "people" would lose respect?  Other photographers?  I doubt the public would know or care.

I'm sure other wedding photogs wouldn't like it.  They don't  want you to take credit for something you weren't paid for, but it's hard to take get paid for something if you have nothing to take credit for, lol.  It's kind of like saying you are going to start a photo business on tpf.  If you went by the response here you would think that there are already all the pros there will ever be and no one else is worthy.  If you have all the gear you need then you are a MWAC or a Best Buy Pro.  If you have skill and a cheap rebel with a kit lens, then you don't qualify because you need better gear and three of everything so you have a backup for your backup, lol.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 2, 2012)

like i said, they are your pictures.  Do what you want .


----------



## Buckster (Jun 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Carny said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...


That's exactly right.



Schwettylens said:


> Would you still do it if it will piss a lot of people off?


It's not a concern at all, especially since there's no reason for anyone to be pissed about it, let alone "a lot of people".  I think you're just making this stuff up.  If they're pissed off because I use a photo I shot however I want, that's their mental problem, not mine.  Maybe they need to see a shrink about it if it wigs them out so much that it keeps them up at night and causes undue hostilities to flare up in them over it.



Schwettylens said:


> 90% of the time, it will piss the main photographer off.


Prove it.  Where did you pull that statistic out of?  Which crack?

And even if it does, that's ONE PERSON, not "a lot of people".  Why should I deny showing my own talent just so ONE PERSON doesn't have to feel pissed off, and for no good reason?  Mental cases like that can go pound sand, as far as I'm concerned.



Schwettylens said:


> People will also lose respect if they see you put a wedding photo you took as a guest on your professional wedding portfolio.


Prove it.  What people?  Be specific.  Who, EXACTLY, will lose respect?  You?

  Who gives a rat's butt what you think?  If that big buffalo chip full of insecurity on your shoulder weighs too much to be able to deal with seeing something another photographer shot at a wedding when they weren't the hired photographer, so much so that it causes you to be PISSED OFF about it, then I think you need to see a shrink about your issues dude.



Schwettylens said:


> Why do it?


Why not?  It's MY photo.  My copyright.  My RIGHT to do with it as I please, thank you very much, so I I'll just go ahead and do exactly that.



Schwettylens said:


> I have seen people do this.  My first impression was lame.


And my first, second and third impression of your reaction to this issue the last few times I've seen you weigh in on it was: Lame, insecure, noob with a big chip on his shoulder.  Fair enough?



Schwettylens said:


> I am certain majority of other professional wedding photographers will agree with me.


If you, as a "_*PRO*_fessional _*W*_edding _*P*_hotographer*&#8482;*", feel this giant need to censor shots taken by others at the wedding, I can only assume that it's because you're worried that they'll show you up.  That being the case, maybe you'd better work on your own skills more to deal with your insecurities, instead of trying to suppress others.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 2, 2012)

I say this as a wedding photographer, if you want to bring your camera, bring it.

You're not going to piss anyone off, and if you do piss off the hired photog, it's because you're being a douchebag by getting in the way, or the photog is a pretentious dick. You won't get the same shots as the photog, and the photog isn't getting the same pictures as you. That's OK. 



The wedding I shot last week for example, I set the bride up and was shooting while about 2 MWAC's and an Uncle Bob were behind me shooting the same angle as I was, taking pictures of the bride with their DLSR's while I posed her. Did I make a scene and tell them to stop? no. I let them do their thing, becuase the bride was concentrating on me, and the guests weren't shooting Delta 3200 on a Contax. I saw the pictures on facebook, and my photos have a sophistication that Uncle Bob and the MWAC's could only dream of. 


So the moral of the story is, bring your camera if you want, because unless the pro photog is a $100 CL shooter, your pictures probably won't be as good.


----------



## Carny (Jun 2, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> ...because unless the pro photog is a $100 CL shooter, your pictures probably won't be as good.



I BEG TO DIFFER!!!  I think I'm perfectly capable of holding my own with a $500 CL shooter, maybe even higher!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckster is my favorite member now.  I am your number one fan Buck.  Maybe my opinion does not matter since I am a fauxtographer according to you, but at least I shoot weddings.  I have not been in the wedding industry that long but I have general feel about the industry.  I think the moral of the story is, there will be people who thinks it is lame, there will be people like Buckster who think it is completely OK.  I rather stay out of it.  All the photos I use to promote my wedding business has always been photos I took as the hired photographer or assistant.  Never as a guest.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Buckster is my favorite member now.  I am your number one fan Buck.


Thank you kindly.



Schwettylens said:


> Maybe my opinion does not matter since I am a fauxtographer according to you,


It's high time we get something straight Robin.  I never said you're a fauxtographer.  I said that you get weekend work, the same as thousands of Facebook and Craigslist fauxtographers, but that it doesn't mean you know everything yet, and that the advice you therefore give out to folks should be checked out by them first before just running with it.  I said that because I've seen you give out bad advice or wrong information from time to time, including very recently.

_*You*_ decided to take that as a slap in the face, and _*you've*_ been running hard with it ever since.  _*YOU*_ are the one who's used the "fauxtographer" moniker on yourself more times than I care to count, and are constantly looking for validation from the rest of the members here to pat you on the head and cradle you and tell you, "No Robin!  You're NOT a fauxtographer!  You're AWESOME!!!"  It looks to me like you use it solely to get attention and to be seen as someone who's picked on and therefore deserving of pity and sympathy from the rest of the members.



Schwettylens said:


> but at least I shoot weddings.


Which means what, exactly?



Schwettylens said:


> I have not been in the wedding industry that long but I have general feel about the industry.


Two years ago you wandered in here not even knowing what a Nikon was.  Now you try to come off as an expert who's been there done that for a lifetime.



Schwettylens said:


> I think the moral of the story is, there will be people who thinks it is lame, there will be people like Buckster who think it is completely OK.  I rather stay out of it.


There ya go.  We agree on something.



Schwettylens said:


> All the photos I use to promote my wedding business has always been photos I took as the hired photographer or assistant.  Never as a guest.


You're free to do as you like.  Grant others the same courtesy without wagging your "I'm a _PRO_fessional Wedding Photographer, and that's not cool with me" finger in their faces over it, and you'll never hear from me again on the subject - at least, not directed at answering you on it.

Live long and prosper Robin.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes BUT

I recently shot a wedding of a family member. She had pro shooter already arranged.

1) I asked for the Bride and Groom's permission.
2) I introduced myself to the Pro. and asked him to let me know if and when I became a nuisance.
3) I gave the Pro full and free range and shot off to the side or long while he was short.

He sucked, didn't get any preparation shots, his frames were under-exposed and OOF. He really did very badly and luckily for the couple I did manage to get a few decent frames from the hotel to the reception, for which they were very thankful.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 2, 2012)

Nope, 2 years I am on TPF,  I have never run around here pretending something I am not.  Almost every active member here know I am a rookie in this industry and I do weekend work.  It is an internet forum.. yes.. i have said inaccurate information, so do 99% of the members here including you.  You are the one who always try your BEST to find my flaws.  If I say something stupid, buckster is the FIRST to call me out!

Tell me I am not accurate.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Nope, 2 years I am on TPF,  I have never run around here pretending something I am not.  Almost every active member here know I am a rookie in this industry and I do weekend work.  It is an internet forum.. yes.. i have said inaccurate information, so do 99% of the members here including you.  You are the one who always try your BEST to find my flaws.  If I say something stupid, buckster is the FIRST to call me out!
> 
> Tell me I am not accurate.


You are not accurate.

You act like I'm stalking you, looking for flaws and things to disagree with you on, which isn't true at all.  I don't care one whit about you or your views or what you post, and have no time or desire to chase you around the forum looking for ways to harrass you.

The simple fact is: You post in so many places (look at your post count), that I'm bound to bump into you here and there on the forum.  But even with all your postings, how many threads have we actually had interactions in?  Maybe half a dozen in the whole two years you've been here?  And out of those half dozen encounters, how many did you take offense to?  Maybe three?  Gee whiz!!  Call the forum police!!!

Don't you think if I were stalking you I could do a whole lot better than that?

So, when I do find a thread interesting and want to comment or participate, but you're in it, I'm supposed to what?  Not participate, because you might get your feelings hurt if I disagree with you?  Are you really that fragile?

Dude, get a handle on your insecurities and grow up.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats right.. all the interactions we have, we always fight.  I dont think I started it. Matter of fact, not sure how it all started because I was really your fan.  I do love your landscape stuff.  You have been nothing but negative toward me and all I could do is be negative back.

See.. just like telling me to grow up and being insecure.  Exactly this.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Thats right.. all the interactions we have, we always fight.  I dont think I started it. Matter of fact, not sure how it all started because I was really your fan.  I do love your landscape stuff.  You have been nothing but negative toward me and all I could do is be negative back.
> 
> See.. just like telling me to grow up and being insecure.  Exactly this.


I can lie about how I think you're coming off, and just pat you on the head and coddle you instead, if you think that's better...

Let me know...


----------



## grayheet (Jun 2, 2012)

Personally I carry mine, but stay out of the photographers way. Sometimes you get pics that are a bit unusual but very beautiful and very unique that your friends will enjoy when you share it with them afterward. However a DSLR can be a bit cumbersome to carry if you plan to have fun so it is a toss up, use the 70-200 if you must in that way you can stay in the background.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 2, 2012)

grayheet said:


> Personally I carry mine, but stay out of the photographers way. Sometimes you get pics that are a bit unusual but very beautiful and very unique that your friends will enjoy when you share it with them afterward. However a DSLR can be a bit cumbersome to carry if you plan to have fun so it is a toss up, use the 70-200 if you must in that way you can stay in the background.



70-200?  Big lens


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 2, 2012)

Do I take my DSLRs to a wedding? Only if I am asked to. Otherwise my iPhone will suffice.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 2, 2012)

About to step out the door to shoot a wedding this afternoon, but this thread had too much 'win' to pass up.

Last weekend, I had something happen to me that I have never had happen before.  I was at altar level to get the groom's reactions.  Cindy was at altar level to the other side to get the bride's reactions.  Mike was far back, center aisle to get the overall.I had three guests, during the ceremony, just before the ring exchange get in front of me to take a shot.  Yes, get in front of me, when I am already at altar level.  

You know what I did?  Nothing.  They gestured to me asking if it was okay.  I already had the shot, knew the ring exchange wasn't going to be for a minute or two, and there was no harm in it.  While this was a bit more extreme than normal,(I've never seen a guest get up and approach the altar for a shot), it's just part of the day.

Every wedding photographer has to deal with drunk guests, boring guests, guests that hijack you and want you to take family pictures of everybody and their dog, photobooths, DJ's with cameras, florists with cameras, and yes, guests with cameras.

It's really not that big of a deal.  Heck, I've let guests borrow gear so they could get good shots before.  And 6 months later, I photographed their wedding.  Why?  Because we don't look at the guests, as, well, 'guests'.  We look at them like friends and family of the Bride and Groom.  There is a reason those people are there.  It's because they are very close to your clients.  Also, a good chance that they are wedding age or know others who are.
This business is 90% referrals and word of mouth.

Personally, I would prefer to be in the set that treats the B&G's friends and family with courtesy and respect.

So, enough of the soapbox.

To the OP, I say bring your camera.  Personally, I would only bring one lens and a flash, not because I am worried about what people think, but because you don't need the distraction of having to keep up with a lot of gear.  Take the shots that you want and have fun.

There is nobody who has ever posted here asking if they should bring a camera that is the kind of 'guest' that would be a problem for the pro.  Just that you asked and knew there were some concerns shows that you will respect the pro and stay out of there way.

Most importantly, have fun.  It's a celebration, not a gig.


----------



## digital flower (Jun 2, 2012)

Always bring the DSLR. I try and be discrete with it. Last time I brought my D700 and old 80-200mm/2.8. That lens stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## PicMaker (Jun 2, 2012)

Joined today, this thread is my first read, so this is my first post...

I have always taken photo's at weddings. At no time ever have I got in the way of the hired professional, and wouldn't even dream of doing such a thing. Yes, I have taken shots of the couple, and later on shots of best man etc when they do the speeches. Most however have been candid stuff of people enjoying themselves. 
The pro takes formal shots for the formal album. Its what he/she is paid to do. Mine are not formal and in many ways more relaxed. To me it has never been any different than taking a camera to a party. If you take pics then why not take them at a wedding when you know 90% of the people anyway. It interferes with nothing and I have never not enjoyed myself at any wedding.

 I have however seen many ignorant people at weddings who stand alongside the paid photographer and once saw someone push him out the way!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd take it.... but I wouldn't get within 10 yards of the working photographer. It's all kinds of fun to phoograph people when they/I am drunk of their/my ass.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to my ex step-daughters wedding 3 months ago as a guest with my 60D, 24-70, and 580EX II. 

On the advice previously found here, I quickly found the pros and let them know who I was and would stay out of their way, which I did. They were friendly and happy to see that I, too, was shooting with Canon gear. I kept my promise to stay out of their way, but on one  reception shot they set up with the B&G and grooms' family (I had no clue who was who), I waited until just a moment after they took their picture and got one for myself from a different angle. We chatted a couple of times during the reception as well.   

Of course, I was there as 'family', and took far fewer shots than the pros.  I could really care less who the 200+ friends of the B&G that I never saw before and so took only a couple of candid 'group' pictures of them.

Good thing thing the pros (a husband/wife team) KNEW what they were doing and had excellent results. Mine were a looooong way from being anything "publish-able". I learned the hard way there were several facets of digital photography I hadn't learned yet, and I got bit good!  So, the lousy results "got my attention" on the white balance issues I never previously understood and have since addressed.


----------



## zcar21 (Jun 3, 2012)

Interesting thread! Some people might think you are the main photographer and want their picture taken.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2012)

bratkinson said:


> ...They were friendly and happy to see that I, too, was shooting with Canon gear...


But... but...  you said they were pros... surely you mean Nikon gear?

:greenpbl:


Sorry... couldn't resist.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd rather drink and take sun fun pictures than dance any day of the week!


----------



## jake337 (Jun 3, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> Interesting thread! Some people might think you are the main photographer and want their picture taken.



I just leave the cam in the trunk till they leave.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> About to step out the door to shoot a wedding this afternoon, but this thread had too much 'win' to pass up.
> 
> Last weekend, I had something happen to me that I have never had happen before.  I was at altar level to get the groom's reactions.  Cindy was at altar level to the other side to get the bride's reactions.  Mike was far back, center aisle to get the overall.I had three guests, during the ceremony, just before the ring exchange get in front of me to take a shot.  Yes, get in front of me, when I am already at altar level.
> 
> ...



One lens and a flash works great.  I went with two lens(35mm f1.8 & 85mm f1.4) and a sb600 pointed at them ceilings!


----------



## mrpink (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you bring food to the reception?  No, they paid for a photographer just as they paid for dinner.... just go and have fun.






p!nK


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 3, 2012)

mrpink said:


> Do you bring food to the reception?  No, they paid for a photographer just as they paid for dinner.... just go and have fun.


This is my thought as well.  I would bring some type of camera, but not an SLR, and certainly nothing that would require a camera bag.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Jun 3, 2012)

Always brought my SLR to weddings since I own one. Loads of fun, especially because I can take the pictures I like, no responsibility to capture key moments from the conventional angle, etc... If I was the official photographer (even assuming I was prepared for that, which I don't think I am) I would stress out a lot more and take worse pictures.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 3, 2012)

mrpink said:


> Do you bring food to the reception?  No, they paid for a photographer just as they paid for dinner.... just go and have fun.
> 
> 
> p!nK



I am not sure they are comparable...the food lasts less than 24 hours(depending on your constitution)...the pictures can last a lifetime.

And FWIW, anybody with kids does bring food to the reception...at least some sort of snack.  Turns out, the wedding feeding schedule isn't often in key with the kids.

Having a guest take snapshots at a wedding simply isn't that big of a deal...no reason to make it out like it is one.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 3, 2012)

If I did bring one, it would be full of pictures that matters.  Maybe my girls are the flower girls or something.  Why would I want to take pics of friends or cousin getting married?  I won't be in it, I won't hang the photos on my wall.  I still have hundreds of my kids photos that i have bot processed.   Why woild i want other people's photos to process.  Really, like I said from the beginning...  I don't care when someone bring a DSLR to a wedding.  When their intention is to build their portfolio, that's when I have a problem.  Unless there was an agreement with the main photographer already.


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 3, 2012)

One adbvantage of bringing your gear (or even your point and shoot) is that you can be where the pros are not, and catch shots that the hired pros will not.  Having been through the whole 'getting hitched' thing myself, I was actually grateful for the extra cameras floating around and even did the 'give every table a disposable' thing (which, by the way, was a collossal failure since everyone took shots of the reception from across the hall giving us dozens of underexposed flash shots LOL).

When I went to my sister's wedding a few years back, I brought my powershot along, and grabbed some wonderful shots that her pros never would have since I was there early to help set the place up.  I'm kind of proud of how some of those shots came out, and didn't regret taking shots while there in the least.

If I was toting a DSLR along, I think I'd do like others suggested and just bring one decent zoom and leave the camera on auto all day.  The idea of being a wedding guest is to have fun - and if that fun is taking photos, so be it.

FWIW, I've never seen a pro get upset at people who bring cameras along to a wedding, and I'd think anyone who WOULD probably has chosen the wrong career to get into.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 3, 2012)

Weddings? I leave myself at home.


----------



## PicMaker (Jun 3, 2012)

Tell you why I take a DSLR, its because I use nothing else. Camera without a viewfinder....forget it.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Weddings? I leave myself at home.


Best.  Answer.  Ever!


----------



## jake337 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > Do you bring food to the reception?  No, they paid for a photographer just as they paid for dinner.... just go and have fun.
> ...



Yes and for me taking pictures is fun so.......


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jun 3, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:
			
		

> I'd take it.... but I wouldn't get within 10 yards of the working photographer. It's all kinds of fun to phoograph people when they/I am drunk of their/my ass.



If you read this poorly, it could be "when they're drunk out of my ass."... Yeah.

-ken Turner


----------

